# Rust Prevention and other stuff



## hms (16 Apr 2016)

Hi guys 'n gals,
newbie here, having just got my first Brompton, not having cycled for at least the last 50 years! Want to use it in the commute to and from work, in good weather. 5 miles each way.
Anyway, the bike is new to me, but a 2015 model with low mileage. Obviously I want to keep it as nice a possible. Has anyone used Waxoyl to protect the insides of any frame tubes, forks etc.
Apparently Waxoyl will kill existing rust as well as prevent new rust.
Is Waxoyl a good or bad idea?

Ikea Dimpna? bag.
Read about this on the forum as a good cheap storage bag, having a small two seat sports car, I needed a bag I could put the Brompton into and put on the front seat, providing protection for the bike and car.
Ikea have small doormats at the princely price of 60p each, 4 of them will provide protection to the sides of the bag. Cut and stuck in with double sided tape, and the job, as they say, is a good 'un.

Brooks saddles.
Are there any ways to quicken the saddle becoming comfy?

Thanks in advance guys 'n gals.


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2016)

I have used waxoyl inside my old universal Riviera Sports. Not sure if it has worked but the bike hasn't fallen apart yet!

There are various suggested ways to break in a Brooks but anything other than Proofide may invalidate the guarantees.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2016)

I don't see any great harm. It'll only work where you can get in the tubes anyhow.
I think the case for rust in tubes is generally overstated, Brompton tubes are pretty damn hefty anyhow so would need pretty unimaginable abuse to rust through. Look at the number of 50+ year old frames that get restored without any issues with internal or external rust.

Brooks saddle are like Marmite. If they suit you they're fine straight from the box. If it's a second hand one it might take time to adjust to your shape! Apply proof hide (mostly on the underside) but do it sparingly. Don't kill it with kindness.

You'll find that with a little TLC a Brompton is a great and incredibly versatile friend. I've had mine a year now and done 85 miles at a go and a camping trip with tent, cooker etc. A real do it all machine and not as slow as people believe.


----------



## MichaelW2 (16 Apr 2016)

I found the Brooks a little slippery until dimples had forms after a week or so. Don't try to accelerate the process with leather softeners. Ride little and often until is shapes to you.
No need for you to treat the inner surface:
From Brompton:https://brompton.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/203296411-Raw-Lacquer-Our-Paint-Finishes
_Before painting, each frame is pretreated with an iron phosphate coating, this prevents any surface corrosion penetrating through the metal, therefore any rusting on the inside of the frame tubes is purely cosmetic rather than a structural problem. The electrostatic spraying of powder paint means the powder cannot enter into the inside of tubes easily and means that there is no paint on the inside of tubes beyond the first 3-10mm. Consequently the inside surface of the frame on a Brompton is unpainted and can appear ‘rusty’ but this will only be a surface discolouration due to the iron phosphate coating.


As the steelwork is protected from corrosion there is no need to apply any rust proofing or indeed to seal the tubes. Blocking the ends of the tube can do more harm than good and can actually trap moisture inside the frame and not allow it to breathe._


----------



## Plumpton (16 Apr 2016)

A rub down with a rag and acf-50 will help. I've used this stuff for a long time on motorbikes. Really good stuff.


----------



## StuartG (16 Apr 2016)

IMHO its a myth the Brooks shapes itself to fit you. 'Tis the other way round. If you shape up its a union made in heaven. If you don't 'tis the other place.

Evidence? My first broke me in nearly 40 years ago and still going strong (see avatar). The two B17s I have had since have been a perfect fit from the first ride. YMMV. The only discomfort is the escalating price.

Rust? None on my much abused 2006 M3L. In contrast with my other steel bikes.


----------



## hms (17 Apr 2016)

Thanks guys.
So I'll forget the Waxoyl, and carry on with the Brooks, see which gives in first, saddle or me!
H


----------



## 12boy (18 Apr 2016)

There are any number of things with which you can coat the inner side of steel bike tubes. You spray them inside, rotate the bike in different positions to ensure all is coated and let it dry, which can take several days. Commonly used for this are linseed oil, WD40 and Boeshield. These are basically vegetable oil products which dry to make a waterproof surface. BTW don't put anything in the seat tube or the seat post will slide down. I don't think this is important in the dry high desert where I live, but in a rainy, foggy place where an indoors bike can get condensation when it is outside in the cold, perhaps.Is living near salt water any issue, I wonder? Places where the roads are salted to melt ice are notoriously hard on steel bikes. I do know road salt can trash a chain very quickly.


----------



## Nibor (18 Apr 2016)

I bought some frame saver from Ribble when I got my 252 steel frame can't for the life of me find a link to it though


----------

